# Where to buy perfume in the EU?



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 25, 2009)

Does anyone know a cheap place to buy perfume within the european union? The last time I bought from Strawberrynet it got held up in customs, so I want to avoid that, by getting my perfume from within the EU.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 26, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## Ankica (Dec 24, 2009)

cheapsmells.com
UK


----------



## Ankica (Dec 26, 2009)

and 
Discounted Designer Perfumes | Cosmetics | Fragrances | Cheap Bargain Aftershaves | Genuine Discounted Perfume | Beauty Products
UK


----------

